# Good Ol' Boy's Re-Raffle



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Courtesy of Tortuga, we are re-raffling the rifle. I'm only going to run the raffle for two weeks so whoever wins will have enough time to get ready for hunting during the Thanksgiving break. So the raffle runs starting today through November 18th. Since I did not have a chance to print up tickets, here's how are going to do it:​

$1 per chance, send me your 2cool screen name and $1 for however many times you want to put in for the drawing i.e. if you send me $5 I will put your name in the drawing five times.​
Send checks payable to:​
good old boys hunting club
1914 Sand Creek Rd.
Cedar Park, TX 78613​
Please p.m. me with any questions, thanks again for your donations!​
Weatherby Vanguard Sporter

.270 Winchester

Walnut Stock/Blued Barrel ​


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

money orders ok?


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Pay pal? faster


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Money orders are okay, we got in trouble with PP on one of our last raffles, their whole "no firearms" rule. I know some people send us money through them this last time that any trouble let me check with our treasurer.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll send you a hunnerd. If I win you can do it again. I don't need no stinkin rifle! I kill deer with a pocket knife.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Checks in the mail for a hundred tickets. I need one more gun for one of my grandsons. Plus, its for a good cause.:bounce:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Can I play again ?....

Awww !!!..to hell with it.. Check is in the mail..:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Can I play again ?....
> 
> Awww !!!..to hell with it.. Check is in the mail..:rotfl:


Tuga its mine this time. LOL My grandson needs his own gun. I'm gonna let him use my 223 at first because that was what his daddy shot his first deer with. Then when he starts talking about getting his own gun & I'm still on this planet I'm gonna give him this baby. 
Guess, there ain't no law against having hope.I have a deer rifle for my first grandson already.:clover:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I would play, but I prefer PayPal.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

$20.00 mo from me on the way, thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

George, put me some tickets on Martin's account please. LOL


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would like 50$ worth. PP would be great. But can send money order. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

In for 25.

I live in DFW, but if or when I win I can pick up the 19/20....Mom will be having surgery and I will be in Houston


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pay attention here, Boys.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> George, put me some tickets on Martin's account please. LOL


Pfffttt...if you do that you won't get any tickets. 

George singlehandedly (pun intended ) prevented me from getting tickets to beat out Mr. Jim. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Pfffttt...if you do that you won't get any tickets.
> 
> George singlehandedly (pun intended ) prevented me from getting tickets to beat out Mr. Jim.
> 
> TH


I have a habit of discriminating against guys with two handsespecially guys with small, soft, female like hands:tongue:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I sent 50$. PM me and I will meet to pick up the rifle. lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have a habit of discriminating against guys with two handsespecially guys with small, soft, female like hands:tongue:


I'm telling ya you just ain't right George LOL!

TH


----------



## JERKBAIT (Aug 16, 2011)

Sending 20.00 thx


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Give me $10 George. I will drop the money by your house.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Money in the door.*

Hey George did you find my money in the front door?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

larrymac1 said:


> Hey George did you find my money in the front door?


got it Larry, thanks!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Can I play again ?....
> 
> Awww !!!..to hell with it.. Check is in the mail..:rotfl:


OK now. The first time I chalked it up to your extreme benevolence.
This time I'm thinking possible early dementia. :spineyes:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

State_vet did you get my payment?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Last week for this chance to help the Vets , Boys...

Climb aboard...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Check sent thanks for the chance!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

George, I'll take $20 and get you a check in the mail


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> OK now. The first time I chalked it up to your extreme benevolence.
> This time I'm thinking possible early dementia. :spineyes:


LOL.. I'm thinkin' my Bride might agree with yore second option, Gal....:rotfl:

C'mon Boys...ya can't win if you ain't in......:cheers:

"PUT SOMETHING ON THE BAR BESIDES YOUR ELBOWS"....:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent you a check today George along with a POA granting me control of Tortuga's tickets now that his dementia has been publicly disclosed. :wink:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Times running out folks!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Stay tuned cause Im going to draw the winner this evening!:bounce:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*Winner, winner, winner*

The winner is..................................

Newbomb Turk

Congrats Eric!*:bounce:*


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> The winner is..................................
> 
> Newbomb Turk
> 
> Congrats Eric!*:bounce:*


Thanks Eric! You are going to make some soldier very happy on this years hunt, by donating the rifle back!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congrats and kudos to Eric/NewbombTurk... especially for donating the rifle back..

Stumpy...I think that is a 'Magic Rifle'...for all the good it has done so far... Might give it a run as another re=raffle...unless Eric specifically wants one of the Soldiers to have it..


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Congrats and kudos to Eric/NewbombTurk... especially for donating the rifle back..
> 
> Stumpy...I think that is a 'Magic Rifle'...for all the good it has done so far... Might give it a run as another re=raffle...unless Eric specifically wants one of the Soldiers to have it..


Eric wanted one of the soldiers to have it, so Im gonna buy rings/scope and ammo and get it set up so whoever wins it can hunt with it.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Eric wanted one of the soldiers to have it, so Im gonna buy rings/scope and ammo and get it set up so whoever wins it can hunt with it.


Great outcome!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great job! Kudos to Eric and to all who bought tickets and to George for giving so much for those who have given their time for our country.

TH


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks to Tortuga also for making it happen...
We were probably in the same boat. I could probably outfit a small country's army. I'm sure one of these young men will put it to good use. Get us some pics of the winner George..


----------



## Toprock (Feb 10, 2008)

*One more*

There was one more generous act associated with this rifle that I thought y'all might like to hear...

We decided to give the rifle to the Soldier who won the Annual "Top Shot" type competition we conduct at each years hunt. The first go around ended in a three way tie for first place. We had the three Soldiers draw a card to determine who would choose the station for the "shoot-off". It was a very close competition and the Soldier who won the shoot-off said "I already have a rifle and these guys don't, let them shoot again and give the rifle to the winner". We did, and when we presented the rifle to the winner we told him the story of all the generous acts associated with it and how much good energy comes with it. We hope it will continue to be handed down to his family or friends someday and keep the spirit alive...

George will post the pics soon...

Who wants to donate the next one to get the circle going again???


----------

